# iPad 2



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 19, 2012)

Anyone here have the iPad 2? I am thinking of upgrading from my iPod touch to the iPad 2 because I like the bigger screen and how you can watch movies with a bigger screen. Do you have any likes or dislikes about it? Pros and Cons? Thank's


----------



## ckidd_1999 (Nov 19, 2012)

I have one. I don't use it for this but so far I haven't had any dislikes. It is a little slower than an iPod but not by much. Hope tht helped


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 20, 2012)

ckidd_1999 said:


> I have one. I don't use it for this but so far I haven't had any dislikes. It is a little slower than an iPod but not by much. Hope tht helped



Hm, ok


----------



## spikethebest (Nov 20, 2012)

i have the ipad 3 32 gig wifi + 4g. i use it when i go flying (where i am the pilot) to help navigate. 

i also love all the apps, mail options, and movie watching on the go anywhere with the 4g or 3g for only $30 per month no contract

battery lasts great, screen is large and bright, and i got an otterbox cover to protect.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 20, 2012)

Do you guys think that the 16 gigabyte is not enough space? I'm not a big photo person and I wouldn't really have any music on it.


----------



## wellington (Nov 20, 2012)

I have it. The only thing I use. The only thing I don't like is the junk emails. You can't just click a delete all button. You have to click on each one, then delete all. Now that photobucket has an app, I can now post pictures from the iPad. I couldn't before. Not sure if that was me or the iPad though I don't think you will be sorry if you get one.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 20, 2012)

wellington said:


> I have it. The only thing I use. The only thing I don't like is the junk emails. You can't just click a delete all button. You have to click on each one, then delete all. Now that photobucket has an app, I can now post pictures from the iPad. I couldn't before. Not sure if that was me or the iPad though I don't think you will be sorry if you get one.



Well the E-Mail thing is the same with the iPod touch.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 25, 2012)

Anyone else?


----------



## BowandWalter (Nov 25, 2012)

I have one, it's great for googling references while I type on my actual computer, or for note taking in class. As a solo computer it's not as great.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 26, 2012)

I have a tablet and I think I need a keyboard. I hate the hunting and pecking for letters. I would say get it with a keyboard for sure.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 26, 2012)

BowandWalter said:


> I have one, it's great for googling references while I type on my actual computer, or for note taking in class. As a solo computer it's not as great.



Why would you say it's not good as a solo computer?


----------



## BowandWalter (Nov 26, 2012)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Why would you say it's not good as a solo computer?



It doesn't have flash, so if your a gamer you will rip out your hair, it's also really terrible for typing out research papers, it gets really old really fast. If you just want it for games it's awesome, just not if you want to use it as a work computer. I even have a key board for mine, but I still prefer my MacBook for doing any school work.




BowandWalter said:


> It doesn't have flash, so if your a gamer you will rip out your hair, it's also really terrible for typing out research papers, it gets really old really fast. If you just want it for games it's awesome, just not if you want to use it as a work computer. I even have a key board for mine, but I still prefer my MacBook for doing any school work.



Re read your original post, you can only watch movies you purchase from iTunes on the iPad. So if your a tad bit scurvy in your movie habits an iPad is not a good idea.


----------



## spikethebest (Nov 26, 2012)

i love watching netflix movies on it. i have a stand for it too make viewing more enjoyable. its great for long car rides too (as a passenger or a screaming kid in the back)


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 26, 2012)

spikethebest said:


> i love watching netflix movies on it. i have a stand for it too make viewing more enjoyable. its great for long car rides too (as a passenger or a screaming kid in the back)



Oh ok. Sounds cool  I watch movies ALL THE TIME on my iPod so that's another reason why I want to iPad


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Jan 15, 2013)

Well everyone! Say goodbye to my iPod! I'll be selling it tomorrow for a iPad!


I'll miss you Calcifer! :'( (that's my iPod name)


----------



## Zouave (Jan 16, 2013)

Been investigating (getting one for my sister for her Bday) and i am leaning towards a 4th generation iPad instead of the iPad 2. Better specs until they release the next generations of iPad 2. For myself I have an Android based Asus Transformer tf700 and love it too bits!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Jan 16, 2013)

Zouave said:


> Been investigating (getting one for my sister for her Bday) and i am leaning towards a 4th generation iPad instead of the iPad 2. Better specs until they release the next generations of iPad 2. For myself I have an Android based Asus Transformer tf700 and love it too bits!



Well. The only thing I can afford is a iPad 2  Or I would get the one with Retina Display


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Jan 17, 2013)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Well. The only thing I can afford is a iPad 2  Or I would get the one with Retina Display



Well! I just realized I had the money and have decided.... I'm getting the one with Retina display!!!


----------



## animalfreak (Jan 26, 2013)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Well everyone! Say goodbye to my iPod! I'll be selling it tomorrow for a iPad!
> 
> 
> I'll miss you Calcifer! :'( (that's my iPod name)





Hahahaha! I got rid of mine too after I got my iPhone 4!


----------



## animalfreak (Jan 28, 2013)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Anyone here have the iPad 2? I am thinking of upgrading from my iPod touch to the iPad 2 because I like the bigger screen and how you can watch movies with a bigger screen. Do you have any likes or dislikes about it? Pros and Cons? Thank's



I'm on your ignore list? :-*(


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 31, 2013)

I've got a 2 and a iPhone5. I'm old and the screen of my phone can induce migraines. That's fun. So, I use my iPad2 for reading. I compared how much I had used, storage wise, on my then iPhone4 to determine what size iPad to get.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 31, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got a 2 and a iPhone5. I'm old and the screen of my phone can induce migraines. That's fun. So, I use my iPad2 for reading. I compared how much I had used, storage wise, on my then iPhone4 to determine what size iPad to get.



^^^^same exactly. Except, I'm not old.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Feb 1, 2013)

I ended up getting the White iPad with Retina Display and 16 GB and it ROCKS!  It's like a little Mac! I do not regret getting what I got!


----------



## spikethebest (Feb 1, 2013)

anyone got the ipad 4 yet?


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Feb 1, 2013)

spikethebest said:


> anyone got the ipad 4 yet?



Is that the mini?


----------



## theelectraco (Feb 4, 2013)

I just got the mini, and I love it. The forum is so much easier on my iPad than my galaxy phone. The new retina iPad was really nice but I didn't want something that large.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Feb 4, 2013)

I just got the new ipad mini also, 32 gig. Also have an iphone 5. Love them both. I use the mini for reading mostly, can enlarge the print for old eyes (LOL) and can search definitions, etc. Borrow free books from the library on downloaded "Overdrive" app. Also use it for email and text msg. too though and don't really use the keyboard much because they both have siri. Love siri. The nice thing about the mini is that it is small enough to carry in a purse if you use one. It acts mostly like a Kindle Fire but the charge doesn't last as long as the KF. Still do games on the iphone though.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Feb 5, 2013)

DesertGrandma said:


> I just got the new ipad mini also, 32 gig. Also have an iphone 5. Love them both. I use the mini for reading mostly, can enlarge the print for old eyes (LOL) and can search definitions, etc. Borrow free books from the library on downloaded "Overdrive" app. Also use it for email and text msg. too though and don't really use the keyboard much because they both have siri. Love siri. The nice thing about the mini is that it is small enough to carry in a purse if you use one. It acts mostly like a Kindle Fire but the charge doesn't last as long as the KF. Still do games on the iphone though.



I love my iPad  Everyone said that they didn't like it because it was to big, but its just the right size for me  I love the big screen, the small screen of my old iPod drove me crazy! This is great for everything that I do, E-Mail, chatting, Games, watching movies, all that good stuff  The iPad is PERFECT for me! And even thought the screen is large, the actual iPad is pretty thin and light


----------



## kathyth (Feb 5, 2013)

Im on one and love it!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Feb 5, 2013)

kathyth said:


> Im on one and love it!



Yep! My iPad is my new buddy


----------

